# IP durch MAC



## snowdog (16. April 2004)

Nabend Leute !

Hab schon mal im anderen Forum gepostet, aber ist nichts bei rausgekommen, 
nun schau ich hier mal, ob jemand was weiß...
Folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich eine IP Adresse herauszubekommen, wenn nur die MAC Adresse bekannt ist?
Ich habe gelesen, dass es für Linux das Tool ARPing gibt.
gibt es so etwas ähnliches auch für Windows?
Oder weiß jemand einen anderen Weg die IP herauszubekommen (nur durch eine bekannte MAC)?

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Mfg
Snowdog


----------



## hulmel (16. April 2004)

Wenn es reicht die ARP-Table auszulesen, dann: arp -a


----------



## snowdog (16. April 2004)

nein, reicht es nicht, da ich ja nur die mac habe und gerne die ip wissen wollte, die die mac sich geholt hat.
hintergrund: hab nen switch im netz, von dem ich nur die mac kenne.
und will wissen welche ip er sich geholt hat.
klar könnt ich per snmp scan das netz durchsuchen, aber ich weiß ja net in welchem ip bereich er sich die ip geholt hat.
deswegen will ich die mac pingen, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Avariel (18. April 2004)

Ich denke nicht das das geht, weil IP und MAC so eigentlich soweit ich weiß nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Der Rechner benutzt nur seine MAC-Adresse als einzigartige Absenderadresse um die IP anzufordern..


----------



## snowdog (18. April 2004)

naja, es geht schon, unter linux mit dem tool ARPing
da kann man direkt ne MAC adresse pingen und bekommt als antwort auch die IP dazu zurück.
aber meine frage war, ob jemand auch ein solches tool für windows kennt..
also die frage der funktionalität ist geklärt, gehen tuts
aber halt unter linux...
suche ein win proggy


----------



## Erpel (18. April 2004)

Und mit arp -a kommst du nicht weiter? Er listet dann alle ips mit den dazughörgen mac's auf.


----------



## snowdog (18. April 2004)

ja, er listet sie schon auf, aber nur wenn ich davor mit der jeweiligen MAC (also karte) verbunden war..und dazu muss ich ja erst ma wissen wie ich mich mit der verbindung kann. dazu bräuchte ich en tool um die mac zu pingen, oder en tool um mich direkt mit der mac zu verbinden oder so..
aber ich kanns ja nochmal mim arp-a probiern.
irgendwie wirds schon gehn.
ich hoffe ihr versteht genau was mein probl. is...

so far

n8 @ all


----------



## xCondoRx (20. April 2004)

also du hast einen switch im netz von dem dir die MAC adresse bekannt ist und du möchtest wissen welche IP er benutzt?.. gibt doch genügend scanner mit denen du den netzbereich scannen kannst und die dir dann IP und die dazugehörige MAC ausgeben.. egal ob nun windows oder linux..


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2004)

Zum Post von xCondoRx:

Such mal nach lannetscan - ist ein tolles Programm!


----------

